# Topics > Robotics > Telepresence robots >  Jazz, telepresence robot, Gostai, Paris, France

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Gostai

Jazz  on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Gostai Jazz presentation 

 Uploaded on Nov 29, 2010




> Gostai Jazz telepresence smartmachine enable you to "teleport" yourself anywhere thanks to a web browser and a working wifi access.

----------


## Airicist

Interface Presentation Gostai Jazz

Uploaded on Jul 13, 2011

----------

